# Bench press drop set challenge



## saltylifter (Jan 20, 2016)

Today was chest and I did this drop set. 
My numbers 
405 lbs -  5 reps 
315 lbs - 8 reps they ****ed up and tried taking it.
225 lbs - 4 reps felt like 500lbs 
135 lbs - 10 reps 

I used a pad cause my shoulder hurts sometimes going deep.

I then went and finished my chest with this...

incline alternating db presses 4x10 each arm
Cable Flys 4x15
---Tri set---
Hammer incline presses 4x10
Hammer Decline presses 4x10
Hammer flat presses 4x10

I Wana challenge people to this and see what numbers everyone can get. 

Post a video.


----------



## Milo (Jan 20, 2016)

Savage......


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jan 20, 2016)

wow i am impressed great job !


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 20, 2016)

I'd accept the challenge but pob probably won't let me. Good work salty. Well besides that tampon u had on your chest. Lol


----------



## Milo (Jan 20, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I'd accept the challenge but pob probably won't let me. Good work salty. Well besides that tampon u had on your chest. Lol



As The Overlord, I will allow the pad considering it was done with 405 for reps at the top of a drop set.


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 20, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I'd accept the challenge but pob probably won't let me. Good work salty. Well besides that tampon u had on your chest. Lol



That's called a pus sy pad lol
Everyone has that time of month now and then


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 20, 2016)

Lol. Na man you're a strong dude for sure. Keep the videos coming.


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 20, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Lol. Na man you're a strong dude for sure. Keep the videos coming.




Thanks man. I will for sure


----------



## thqmas (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm actually going to do this next week salty.

Thank you brother!

Edit: how old are you salty?


----------



## mickems (Jan 20, 2016)

Nice work Salty.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 20, 2016)

Nice Job Salty. 

Get em Ecks. You fukkin pussy


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 20, 2016)

Prolly benches 375 without the pad... :32 (20):


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 20, 2016)

thqmas said:


> I'm actually going to do this next week salty.
> 
> Thank you brother!
> 
> Edit: how old are you salty?



I'm 30 years old. Been lifting for about 5 years


----------



## DF (Jan 20, 2016)

Impressive set!

Do you only allow bald ugly guys with beards to spot you?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 20, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I'd accept the challenge but pob probably won't let me. Good work salty. Well besides that tampon u had on your chest. Lol



Far enough out. Kick his ass seabass


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 20, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Prolly benches 375 without the pad... :32 (20):



Douche alert douch alert 

There is a hater on the premises


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 20, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Douche alert douch alert
> 
> There is a hater on the premises



It wasn't me this time. His tren must not be wore off yet, give him a break.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 20, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Far enough out. Kick his ass seabass


 awww yisss



Tren4Life said:


> It wasn't me this time. His tren must not be wore off yet, give him a break.


You may be right. I put a smiley face though, that makes it ok right???





****ing gingers :32 (17):


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 20, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> awww yisss
> 
> 
> You may be right. I put a smiley face though, that makes it ok right???
> ...





I was going to say the same thing about the smiley face. Hahahaha


----------



## Assassin32 (Jan 20, 2016)

Nice set Salty. Except for that ****in pad. Do your parents know you're gay yet? What's your bench PR? Strong dude, nice to have ya around.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 20, 2016)

Maybe I'll do it in a week or so. But if I do I'm racking the bar and stripping the weights off. That shits dangerous the way u guys did it salty. Lol.


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 20, 2016)

DF said:


> Impressive set!
> 
> Do you only allow bald ugly guys with beards to spot you?



Those are the best spotters lol..


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 20, 2016)

Assassin32 said:


> Nice set Salty. Except for that ****in pad. Do your parents know you're gay yet? What's your bench PR? Strong dude, nice to have ya around.



No I haven't came out of the closet yet, I'm waiting for you to come out first man. My PR with no pussy pad is 440 lbs 1 rep.
Thanks for the motivation to tell my parents


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 20, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Maybe I'll do it in a week or so. But if I do I'm racking the bar and stripping the weights off. That shits dangerous the way u guys did it salty. Lol.



Ya they fukked up and didn't listen. When you get people to spot you that you never workout with was my mistake. When they started pulling off the weights and then put it back on threw me off bad and could of done damage. 
Let's see this video in a week or so..


----------



## curtisvill (Jan 20, 2016)

Nice work salty


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 20, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Maybe I'll do it in a week or so. But if I do I'm racking the bar and stripping the weights off. That shits dangerous the way u guys did it salty. Lol.



SHOW EM WHAT YOUR MADE OF!!!! 


Pussy


----------



## stonetag (Jan 20, 2016)

Nice lift salty. 30....over the fuking hill man!


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 20, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> SHOW EM WHAT YOUR MADE OF!!!!
> 
> 
> Pussy



Need a video or it never happened.


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 20, 2016)

stonetag said:


> Nice lift salty. 30....over the fuking hill man!



I know right.. it's all down hill from here. Came and hit my dirty 30.
Viagra here I come


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 20, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> SHOW EM WHAT YOUR MADE OF!!!!
> 
> 
> Pussy



I can still hear u yelling that at my meet man. Lol. Fukking awesome. Well besides the pussy part. Haha


----------

